# Aurora Dragon Scale Pen



## Toni (Sep 23, 2014)

New to the Dragon Scale series is Aurora. Named for the amazing colors that are on this Sterling Silver Sedona Roller Ball.  Made using Polymer clay and lots of magic:biggrin: 

Thank you for looking!!!










photos taken by Ed Street.....because I cant photograph my pens


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 23, 2014)

Toni, you hit it out of the park….again! Beautiful work.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow just wow.


----------



## creativewriting (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job!  Have always loved the scales.


----------



## BJohn (Sep 23, 2014)

Simply amazing, No other words do it justice.


----------



## mark james (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunning colors!  Another beautiful work.  Congrats!


----------



## DHappold (Sep 23, 2014)

I have never really liked Sedonas, but I like yours!


----------



## Big (Sep 23, 2014)

Good grief, that is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 24, 2014)

By far the greatest looking overall of your Dragon Scale designs!!! Well done Toni!!


----------



## Kendallqn (Sep 24, 2014)

What a fantastic looking blank.  I've been trying to learn to do clay but my attempts are a bit ridicules when I see something like this.  I will not give up though...


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 24, 2014)

Toni, that is a real beautiful pen and a stunning blank, very well done.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 25, 2014)

Yum!


----------



## wwneko (Sep 25, 2014)

Now that is magical!  Way to go!


----------



## edstreet (Sep 26, 2014)

One of my favorites in the series.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Lenny (Sep 26, 2014)

Not your best work. Probably shouldn't let people see it.Send it to me and I'll hide it for you! :wink: 
Actually, fantastic as always Toni! :biggrin:


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 26, 2014)

another beauty Toni


----------



## thebillofwrites (Sep 26, 2014)

On a "Scale" of 1 to 10..........that's an 11

Bill


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful artwork Toni.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 26, 2014)

Why bother turning the other stuff!? Beautiful


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 27, 2014)

As always Tony you have another beautiful pen. Great job..


----------



## Toni (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry it took so long!! Thank you to everyone that looked at my pen and complemented on it or gave a thumbs up!! Much appreciated!!


----------

